# DIY 20g Long Stand help/suggestions



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

So I'm having big plans for my 20g long tank. I'm planning on switching out my 2 power filters for a canister filter. In addition, I'd like a wooden cabinet style stand to put the canister in, as the stand i have now is an exposed metal one(and an old ugly one at that). I've come up with some plans for my build, but I need a lot of help and suggestions.

Planned supplies:
32ft of 2x4: 2 in. x 4 in. x 16 ft. Standard & Better Green Douglas Fir Lumber-819900 at The Home Depot
Door hinge: 3/8 in. Inset Hinge Without Spring-H00930C-SN-O at The Home Depot
Cabinet doors: ????? Any advice where to get this?


Basic plans:


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

*Just buy a thick wood at least an inch thick from your local hardware store cut that into size and round the edges and sides and you got yourself a door. I prefer making two doors instead of one because on big door could get in the way.*


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

I kinda don't want just a flat piece of plywood as the doors though yknow? We'll see though. I also wanted 2 doors.


----------



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Your structure looks pretty solid. The stronger the better IMO. Its better to be over built than a shattered tank on the floor. As for the outside its whatever you think looks nice. I'm in the process of building a stand for a standard 29g I was given. I framed the entire stand out of 2x4's with some plywood shelves. I plan on wrapping the outside with some tongue and groove pine as well as making the cabinet door out of the T&G. Its all going to be stained Minwax Gunstock inside and out.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not sure what tongue and groove pine is.? Could you possible take pictures for me please?:O I have no experience with woodwork stuff.. haha


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

What ever you use on the rest of the stand you should use as the doors, so it will stain the same, unless you paint then it wont matter much, sometimes small lumber yards are better to find a nice piece of wood from for the outside then your big box hardware stores, but 2x4s will be cheaper at the hardware store probably. What wood you use all depends on what you want your final product to look like.

Structurally you should be fine, but if you have wood left over I would add a back middle brace to prevent bowing, maybe a front middle brace too to at least have something for the doors to hit.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

I was looking for something like thisVVV. Two doors, nice color. But idk what wood to use just yet..


----------

